
Attacks on web provider disrupt sites on U.S. East Coast - RaSoJo
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-cyber-idUSKCN12L1ME
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759697)

